# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Modifier cible mp3 sous Winamp

## pistol22

Bonjour,

Ma bibliothque Winamp se trouve physiquement dans un dossier sur mon C. En raison d'un manque de place je voudrais mettre ce dossier sur un disque externe. Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible conserver les toiles attribues  chaque musique, le compteur, la date de la dernire lecture, etc..?

Je suis sous Vista, j'ai vu sur des forums qu'il fallait sauvegarder le dossier "C:\Users\Bureau\AppData\Roaming\Winamp\Plugins\ml", mais quelle est la marche  suivre ensuite ?

Ce cas de figure est-il gr par Winamp via un plugin ?

Je pense qu'il est possible de garder les notations des musiques en crant des playlists par note, puis en les renotant manuellement ( l'importation de la liste), mais quid du nombre de lectures d'un morceau, comment le garder ??

Si quelqu'un s'est dj retrouv dans ce cas, merci d'avance !

----------

